# New habitat build complete.



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

Just finished my new viv, i'll be keeping a trio of yellow plated lizards in there & hopefully they'll breed at some stage!!































































































































Digging the pesticide free sandy soil mix.









bugs are kept top left & all electrics are kept bottom right side ( stats etc) & there's a smoke alarm in there & wired ones on each floor & electrics have been checked & updated recently.








Complete at last









One of the new owners.


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

wow well done:no1:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice little set up, love the viewing window in the door.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow. I love looking at projects like this! Must feel so good now it's done. 
Looks good.


----------



## LadyYoruichi (Jun 26, 2010)

Awesome  looks like a little cave under your stairs hehe


----------



## Nicky1983 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow I really like that, making good use of space normally not thought about.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you!!:2thumb:

They seem to be using the height as well>


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

*Added some fake plants now.*

Just about finished now, i've really enjoyed the build & hope you enjoy!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

I love this and you've inspired me to do something, I'll just post a new thread now and see if it would be possible.


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Wow, that's great! Very lucky lizzards!


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, that is such a great idea!
It looks great. :mf_dribble:: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

my favourite part about this thread is that he's so hardcore he uses a pick axe, in the snow, wearing sandals!


----------



## fluffyreptiles (Aug 14, 2010)

Awh, they're gorgeous and so is their home :flrt:


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*wow that is wicked very well done :2thumb:*


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW thats awsome :flrt:


----------



## MDFMONITOR (Oct 8, 2009)

*Update 01/02/11*

Added a few more bits & pieces in, LH side wall side there's a false wall cave behind the cork bark, the water dish is in a tub that's sunk into the ground ( with a stone in to make sure they can climb out) below the cork bark.

Hopefully it gives it a bit more of a natural feel to the viv.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thats.......ACE: victory:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

This viv is awesome, looks really cosy inside! :no1:


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

wow that looks amazing! Good work!


----------



## komodoking (May 18, 2010)

Super Cool Build


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

thats brilliant!


----------

